# Accommodation



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi long shot but can anyone recommend somewhere cheap and cheerful for me and my wife to stay for about 3 days approx 6july ish
Albafurie Portugal
Driving over from spain to suprise my son
Thanks


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

itsshreck said:


> Hi long shot but can anyone recommend somewhere cheap and cheerful for me and my wife to stay for about 3 days approx 6july ish
> Albafurie Portugal
> Driving over from spain to suprise my son
> Thanks


Have you checked Airbnb?


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi yes I have been looking but not much joy so far
Was hoping someone on here had a cheap room for a few nights
Thanks anyway


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

itsshreck said:


> Hi long shot but can anyone recommend somewhere cheap and cheerful for me and my wife to stay for about 3 days approx 6july ish
> Albafurie Portugal
> Driving over from spain to suprise my son
> Thanks


This is/was SlackRat before they reset stuff

30 Euros/night can be arranged in self contained apartment

939676966 for details


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Sorted now thanks*

Hi thanks for replying 
But we have sorted accommodation out now
But I will keep your number for future reference if that's ok
By the way we're are you situated ?

Thanks sam


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

itsshreck said:


> Hi thanks for replying
> But we have sorted accommodation out now
> But I will keep your number for future reference if that's ok
> By the way we're are you situated ?
> ...


Rua Camilo Castelo Branco, Albufeira

Ask them at "Home Alternative" (Realtors) to show you where I actually live. It's right there but complicated if you try to find me on your own


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Cheers*

Hi once again thanks for getting back to me
If I can work out how to do it on this site I will send you my email privately 
Like I say we have sorted somewhere now but as we intend possibly coming to Portugal for a little longer than three day perhaps next year

So it would be nice to get more information pictures etc 

Sam


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Email*

Hi for some reason I can not send you a private message
But I will keep your number handy
Cheers sam


----------



## Linux_Slack_Rat (Jun 29, 2016)

itsshreck said:


> Hi once again thanks for getting back to me
> If I can work out how to do it on this site I will send you my email privately
> Like I say we have sorted somewhere now but as we intend possibly coming to Portugal for a little longer than three day perhaps next year
> 
> ...


Sorry, no pix

Was just doing you a favour

It's just a self contained apartment in a gated complex that I make available year round to any of my family or friends who might want to use it. It compares with the Pine Cliffs Residence except that you do your own cooking.

Check their price per night in July


----------

